# breeding



## Birchhatchery (Jul 25, 2011)

i have a 6 month old pygmy buck i was wondering if i get a large breed goat as a nubian or boar or something and put them together will he be able to breed her being so short ?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep!  They find a way!  Sometimes they may need a little help - a straw bail or something to use as a step stool - but I've heard they're persistant little buggers and will manage to get the job done one way or another.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Birchhatchery (Jul 26, 2011)

can anyone tell me what goats are seasonal breeders im wanting to get one doe of any large breed


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 26, 2011)

The northern dairy breeds are seasonal.  Alpines, Saanans, Oberhalsi, Toggs.  

The Nigerians and Nubians tend towards being aseasonal.  Nubians are less so depending on genetics, etc but certainly all of mine will go into heat within 3 days of being with a new buck any time of the year.  They care not that it is 30* outside or 90*.       That being said, the fall heats are stronger and more hormonal and showy and vocal.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dairy breeds in general are seasonal: Alpine, Toggenburg, Saanen/Sable, LaMancha, Oberhasli. Nubians are usually seasonal these days, but there are some that breed year round. Nigerians and Pygmies breed year round.

A small buck is usually capable of breeding a larger doe if the doe is willing. If she's not, you may have to help out--have someone hold her still and give him something he can stand on to reach her better.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Jul 26, 2011)

does anyone no of  a sight or place were i could locate breeders in my state?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, depending on what type of goat you are looking for, you can look on association web pages and get contact info for other Indiana folks.

NDGA http://www.ndga.org/about.html
NMGA http://www.nmga.net/
ADGA http://www.adga.org/

I know there are others too.

Or this site maybe
http://www.goatfinder.com/


----------



## Birchhatchery (Jul 30, 2011)

does anyone no were  i can get a blueprint for a goat milk stand?


----------



## kstaven (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1980-01-01/A-Goat-Milking-Stand.aspx

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html

http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch9husbandry/stand.html

If you have mini's

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/85/85-3/Melissa_Thomas.html


----------



## elevan (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=goat+s...=AS1&pq=goat+stanchion&sp=2&sc=7-14&form=QBRE

Take your pick...


----------

